# Resolved Conditions and In patient E/M services



## heatherwinters (Dec 5, 2008)

Do the same guidelines apply when billing in patient evaluation and management services for physician services that apply to out patient?  Only bill confirmed dx, do not bill resolved conditions.  I have a clinician that is documenting resolved conditions on the discharge summary for billable icd-9 codes for 99238 and 99239 cpts and alot of "suspected" dx on 99221 thru 99233 cpt's.  Thanks

Heather


----------



## Brookecs (Dec 10, 2008)

I'm not quite sure if I understand your question.  If you are coding inpatient records, you wouldn't use an e/m code or any code from CPT for that matter.  You would use ICD-9 vol. 3 for all procedure codes.  To ensure that you are coding inpatient and outpatient correctly, i recommend reading the guidelines in ICD-9 with regards to inpatient and outpatient diagnosis codes.


----------



## kevbshields (Dec 12, 2008)

I'm not sure what Brookecs is talking about.

To answer your question, when billing inpatient pro fees, you do use the ICD-9 diagnostic coding guidelines listed for OP (e.g., greatest degree of certainty, etc).

Hope this helps.


----------

